# My wife's eyesight issue



## Rgworden (Dec 28, 2015)

TroyP said:


> So my wife has fairly recently ( a year ) had to start wearing glasses. She now complains that when she is shooting with her glasses on the target is always very fuzzy. But if she shoots without them she can't really see her sight or pins. What is the fix for this? Would a verifier peep work for this scenario or do I need to find a lens and clarifier combo that clears it all up?


I have a verifier on my sight that helps enlarge the target. I’m not sure it is any less fuzzy, but it does seem to help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Rgworden said:


> I have a verifier on my sight that helps enlarge the target. I’m not sure it is any less fuzzy, but it does seem to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Are you referring to a lens in your sight scope or a verifier lens in your peep?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

What type glasses is she using?? I personally find that progressive lenses are very hard for me to shoot, as in CAN'T. I use bi or tri focals and that seems to give a better focus for me. I don't use lenses in the peep or sight so can't say about that. But for me and either bare bow or common compound sights, progressives are OUT! Progressives for pistol shooting and fixed focus lenses for archery.

Arne


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

She is not wearing progressive lenses apparently. She says her peep eye is a +125 lens. As a non glasses wearing guy I'm having a hard time figuring out how to fix her up.


----------



## Grizz77 (May 15, 2017)

The problem that I had was not seeing my pins clearly. The verifier in my peep is what works for me. I use mbg sight with .10 pins. Even with that small of a pin they still blered out and overpowered with brightness. The clearifier made the pins look crisp. The stronger the verifier the risk of making you target blurry so keep that in mind.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife says that she sees the pins just fine but the target is blurry. So that would mean a verifier is NOT the right solution then correct? But you need to run a lens to make a clarifier to work don't you? I have pretty much no experience with lens either in the scope or in the peep so this is all new to me.


----------



## Grizz77 (May 15, 2017)

With her glasses on she can see pins clear, but target is blurry??? I may have missed it, so without glasses on can she see pins clear?? Or Is the target clear without glasses


----------



## Grizz77 (May 15, 2017)

With her glasses on she can see pins clear, but target is blurry??? I may have missed it, so without glasses on can she see pins clear?? Or Is the target clear without glasses......if pins are clear with glasses on and target is blurry with glasses on she should try a peep with verifier in it. She needs to try this without glasses on. She needs verifier to be just strong enough to make pins clear. If target gets to blurry than maybe she should try a scope with lens in her sight head. To really confuse you I started wearing a mild prescription contact lens (less than my glasses) so I can read sight tape. I still have a verifier in peep and targets are pretty clear,but not perfect. I'm a hunter so I haven't tried the scope lens. I'm sure I'll need to some day


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya Im not really sure. She went to bed so I will need to ask her for more clarification tomorrow. Its weird how she explains it. Her eyes are very different from one to the other and she needs to shoot with one eye closed. With her glasses on the target is blurry and that forces her eye to focus on the sight housing and pins and she just has a very hard time making her eye see the target she says.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm assuming she wears glasses all the time? Or are they reading glasses? If her pins are clear and the target is blurry she needs a clarifier peep lens. If her pins are blurry and the target is clear she needs a Varifier peep lens. I wear reading glasses and if I forget and have them on, my target is real blurry and my pins are clear. With a clarifier peep lens in, it clears up my target. I would take her to a bow shop that sells threaded peeps and apertures with a lens. Have her draw the bow and put a clarifier lens in front of her peep and see what it looks like. Here is an explanation of a varifier and clarifier.
https://specialtyarch.com/clarifiers/

https://specialtyarch.com/verifiers/


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

ok so usually a +125 is a reading glass to help seeing things close up. Should help her see her pins great, but the target will be a fuzzy blur. 1. Lose the glasses for shooting. 2. Add a 4 to 6 power lens to the scope for distance shooting. If she can’t see the pin with this set up it’s better to go to a larger diameter pin than run a clarifier. Don’t give up the clear target for a clear pin.


----------



## BigJim711 (Jan 15, 2018)

If she's closing one eye is it that she might be fighting an eye dominance issue too? I wonder if it would be worthwhile having her try out one of those light rental type bows that some ranges have 'other' handed. I think there are other things to do also to work with eye dominance like the dark lens or 'blinder' taped on the sight but I have no idea what that would do with her focus issues. I'll just step back out of this thread.


----------

